# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή ζευγαρωστρας.

## ermis1

Καλησπερα σας....Ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή μιας ζευγαρωστρας για μπατζι. Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας οι διαστάσεις ειναι 60 μηκος χ 43 βαθος χ 45 υψος. Νομίζω ειναι καλα ,αυτα ειναι τα μετρα της μιας ζευγαρωστρας γιατι θα ειναι δυο χωρισμένες στη μέση, δηλαδή ολόκληρη η κατασκευή θα εχει μήκος 1,20μ. Ερώτηση α) το χώρισμα των δυο κλουβιών να γινει με ξυλο η με σύρμα , θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν τα δυο ζευγαρια θα εχουν επαφή έστω οπτική ? β) Τι πρόβλημα μπορεί να υπάρξει εαν το σύρμα δεν ειναι κουνελοσυρμα αλλα κοτετσορσυμα ( αυτο το ψιλό με τα μικρα τετραγωνάκια).

​ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιώργο, αυτό που θέλεις να φτιάξεις εσύ είναι στην ουσία δύο ξεχωριστές ζευγαρώστρες για 2 ζευγάρια με τη δυνατότητα να τις ενώσεις; Γιατί αν απλά θέλεις 2 ζευγαρώστρες εξήντα εκατοστών μπορείς να τις βρεις αρκετά οικονομικά, μέχρι και 18 ευρώ η μία. 

Τώρα για τις απορίες σου, 
α) Το χώρισμα για μένα δεν πρέπει να είναι ξύλινο γιατί γίνεται ωραιότατη φωλίτσα για ψείρες. Επίσης, αν κουτσουλήσουν πάνω στο ξύλο θα είναι δύσκολο να το καθαρίσεις σωστά. Αν θέλεις μη οπτικό χώρισμα, σκέψου κάτι σε πλαστικό ίσως; 
β) Για τους παπαγάλους γενικότερα επειδή σκαρφαλώνουν με το ράμφος τους και έρχονται σε μεγάλη επαφή με το κάγκελο δεν ξέρω αν θα ρίσκαρα να βάλω κάποιο σύρμα. Πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά καθαρισμένο στις ενώσεις γιατί εκεί συνήθως μαζεύει αρκετή βρωμιά. Το κοτετσόσυρμα δεν είναι αυτό που έχει στρογγυλά/ ρομβοειδή κάπως ανοιγματάκια;

----------


## ermis1

> Γιώργο, αυτό που θέλεις να φτιάξεις εσύ είναι στην ουσία δύο ξεχωριστές ζευγαρώστρες για 2 ζευγάρια με τη δυνατότητα να τις ενώσεις; Γιατί αν απλά θέλεις 2 ζευγαρώστρες εξήντα εκατοστών μπορείς να τις βρεις αρκετά οικονομικά, μέχρι και 18 ευρώ η μία. 
> 
> Τώρα για τις απορίες σου, 
> α) Το χώρισμα για μένα δεν πρέπει να είναι ξύλινο γιατί γίνεται ωραιότατη φωλίτσα για ψείρες. Επίσης, αν κουτσουλήσουν πάνω στο ξύλο θα είναι δύσκολο να το καθαρίσεις σωστά. Αν θέλεις μη οπτικό χώρισμα, σκέψου κάτι σε πλαστικό ίσως; 
> β) Για τους παπαγάλους γενικότερα επειδή σκαρφαλώνουν με το ράμφος τους και έρχονται σε μεγάλη επαφή με το κάγκελο δεν ξέρω αν θα ρίσκαρα να βάλω κάποιο σύρμα. Πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά καθαρισμένο στις ενώσεις γιατί εκεί συνήθως μαζεύει αρκετή βρωμιά. Το κοτετσόσυρμα δεν είναι αυτό που έχει στρογγυλά/ ρομβοειδή κάπως ανοιγματάκια;


Ναι Κωσταντινα αυτο το σύρμα λεω. Σωστά κατάλαβες με τη διαφορά οτι η κατασκευή ειναι με 3 επίπεδα. το 1 επίπεδο θα ειναι μονοκόμματο δλδ 1.20 μήκος για πτήσης και μεταφορά των νεοσσών μετα τον απογαλακτισμο εκεί . τα αλλα δυο θα ειναι χωρισμένα μόνιμα ,για αρχη θα χρησιμοποιησω μονο τις 2 ζευγαρωστρες.
Η απορία μου ειναι εαν τα ζευγαρια θα εχουν οπτική επαφή αυτο δημιουργεί καποιο πρόβλημα στην αναπαραγωγή τους η δεν εχουν θέμα? 

Εχεις δικιο υπάρχουν σε καλές τιμες ζευγαρωστρες έξω ,αλλά εχω το μικρόβιο της κατασκευής.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν έχεις το μικρόβιο της κατασκευής, σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά! Χαχαχαχααχ  ::   Νομίζω πως το κοτετσόσυρμα δεν βολεύει και πολύ, πως θα συγκρατείς πατήθρες, ποτίστρες, ταΐστρες; Και τα ίδια τα πουλιά θα μπορούν να σκαρφαλώνουν άνετα; 

Δεν γνωρίζω αν στα μπάτζι υπάρχει πρόβλημα να βλέπει το ένα ζευγάρι το άλλο, υποθέτω πως αν έχουν συνηθίσει την παρουσία τους στο δίπλα κλουβί και εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, δεν θα έχουν ιδιαίτερο θέμα! Περίμενε όμως να μας απαντήσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρος στα μπάτζι!

----------


## greenalex1996

Aποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχει χωρισμα και δεν εχω δει και σε κανεναν να τα εχει με χωρισμα.... θα βοηθουσε εαν ΔΕΝ ηθελες να κανουν αυγα και στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο εβαζες το χωρισμα

----------


## ermis1

> Aποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχει χωρισμα και δεν εχω δει και σε κανεναν να τα εχει με χωρισμα.... θα βοηθουσε εαν ΔΕΝ ηθελες να κανουν αυγα και στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο εβαζες το χωρισμα


 δεν κατάλαβα ακριβως τι εννοεις Αlex ,να ειναι μαζί και τα 2 ζευγάρια σε μια ζευγαρωστρα ?? και οχι χωριστα το καθε ζευγαρι???

Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## greenalex1996

> δεν κατάλαβα ακριβως τι εννοεις Αlex ,να ειναι μαζί και τα 2 ζευγάρια σε μια ζευγαρωστρα ?? και οχι χωριστα το καθε ζευγαρι???
> 
> Ευχαριστω!!!!


ασχετα απο το οτι ζουνε σε σμηνοιτα μπατζι καλο θα ηταν αν εχεις 2 ζευγαρια, να ειναι ξεχωριστα.. αυτο που ειπα πανω ειναι οτι αν εχεις ενα ζευγαρι δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα εχεις με χωρισμα.

Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Εκτός αναπαραγωγηκης περιόδου μπορείς να έχεις τα ζευγάρια μαζί σε όλη την κλούβα.Για την αναπαραγωγή ξεχωριστά με ένα κομμάτι λαμαρινα λεπτό σχετικά.
Περιμένουμε φώτο

----------


## ermis1

> ασχετα απο το οτι ζουνε σε σμηνοιτα μπατζι καλο θα ηταν αν εχεις 2 ζευγαρια, να ειναι ξεχωριστα.. αυτο που ειπα πανω ειναι οτι αν εχεις ενα ζευγαρι δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα εχεις με χωρισμα.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A760 using Tapatalk


οποτε σωστά το παω 4 ζευγαρωστρες με 4 ζευγαρια που μεταξύ τους ειναι χωριστά.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ermis1

> Εκτός αναπαραγωγηκης περιόδου μπορείς να έχεις τα ζευγάρια μαζί σε όλη την κλούβα.Για την αναπαραγωγή ξεχωριστά με ένα κομμάτι λαμαρινα λεπτό σχετικά.
> Περιμένουμε φώτο


οποτε μόλις τελειώσει η κατασκευή και έρθουν τα ζευγάρια τα βαζω κατευθείαν το κάθε ενα στη ζευγαρωστρα του.
Φωτογραφίες θα βάλω σύντομα μόλις τελειώσει η κατασκευή και ο χωρος που τους ετοιμάζω στην μεχρι τωρα παρατημένη αποθήκη μου.
Ευχαριστω.....

----------


## ermis1

[[/QUOTE]Η παλιά αποθήκη της αυλης 20τμ που παλια φιλοξενούσε κουνέλια .Καθαρισμα,φρεσκάρισμα και σιγα σιγα φτιάχνουμε τις ζευγαρωστρες που θα φιλοξενισει τα μπατζι.Εχω πολυ δουλειά ακομα :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  ....

----------

